
NASA’s 1976 Graphics Standards Manual [pdf] - bootload
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/atoms/files//nasa_graphics_manual_nhb_1430-2_jan_1976.pdf
======
farva
This document, especially section 1.6: Incorrect Uses seems to inadvertently
make a good case against the inflexible (and short-lived) "worm" logo. Or
maybe that's just me.

